# Het geslacht van lijdende voornaamwoorden



## michaelhenchard100

Ik heb een vraag over het geslacht van lijdende voornaamwoorden. Ik weet (of geloof) dat men het problem hier kon ontduiken door het voornaamwoord eenvoudig weg te laten, maar als men het voornaamwoord wil gebruiken, welke vorm zou het krijgen: “het” of “haar”? Mijn verontschuldigingen als hier al een topic van bestaat, of als deze vraag vaak gestellt wordt.

De zin komt uit een tekst over, of eerder pas na, de Engelse Burgeroorlog: http://www.bilderberg.org/land/gift.htm


.. and this is the power of Almightie God, ruling the whole creation in peace, and keeping it together.


... en deze is de macht van Almachtige God, die de heele schepping in vrede heerst, en haar [???] samen houdt.


----------



## Peterdg

michaelhenchard100 said:


> ... en deze (of *dit*) is de macht van *de* Almachtige God, die *over *de *hele* schepping in vrede heerst, en haar  *samenhoudt*.


"Heersen" is niet overgangkelijk (intransitief) in het Nederlands. Men heerst *over* iets.


----------



## michaelhenchard100

Hartelijk bedankt


----------



## bibibiben

Slecht nieuws, michaelhenchard100. De situatie mag in Vlaanderen eenduidig zijn, Nederland zit midden in een ingewikkelde transitie.

In de geschreven taal geldt dat woorden eindigend op -ing inderdaad als vrouwelijk moeten worden beschouwd. In de gesproken taal is dit voorschrift echter absoluut niet meer houdbaar. In de gesproken taal kom je hoogstens deze varianten nog tegen:
1. En dit is de kracht van de Almachtige God, die over de gehele schepping in vrede heerst en *die* (ook) samenhoudt.
2. En dit is de kracht van de Almachtige God, die over de gehele schepping in vrede heerst en *deze* (ook) samenhoudt.

Een derde variant zou zijn:
3. En dit is de kracht van de Almachtige God, die over de gehele schepping in vrede heerst en *'m *(ook) samenhoudt.

Gezien het statige karakter van de rest van de zin is deze derde variant, hoe gangbaar ook, nu juist niet zo gebruikelijk en  misschien zelfs ongewenst.

Ook in de geschreven taal begint men zich in Nederland in toenemende mate ongelukkig te voelen met _haar _als verwijswoord, zelfs in die gevallen waarin Van Dale nog vasthoudt aan een vrouwelijke verwijzing. De door Peterdg aangedragen variant is dus in de geschreven taal evenmin de favoriet. Liever ziet men in Nederland:

1. En dit is de kracht van de Almachtige God, die over de gehele schepping in vrede heerst en *deze* samenhoudt.
2. En dit is de kracht van de Almachtige God, die de gehele schepping in vrede _regeert_* en samenhoudt*.

Zoals je ziet, is in variant 2 het lijdend voorwerp geweerd. Deze herformulering wordt inmiddels vaak als de meest wenselijke variant gezien. Omdat herformulering niet altijd mogelijk is, blijft het nodig om naar variant 1 uit te wijken. Of zelfs naar de variant van Peterdg, al zal dat  niet van harte gebeuren. _Haar _zit in Nederland namelijk zwaar in het verdomhoekje.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> _Haar _zit in Nederland namelijk zwaar in het verdomhoekje.


Seksisten.


----------



## ThomasK

Die evolutie in Nederland maakt het zeker moeilijk voor Vlamingen, zeker voor minder jonge: wij denken in m/v (en onzijdig/neutraal uiteraard), en het Nederlandse ("overmatige") gebruik van 'hem' vinden wij onnatuurlijk.

Interessant overzicht wel!


----------



## luitzen

Ik sluit mij aan bij bibibiben.

Persoonlijk vind ik het veelvuldig gebruik van _haar_ zeer storend. In mijn oren klinkt het dan ook gewoon volledig fout. Het is misschien niet grammaticaal fout, maar wel conceptueel.

De reden: voorwerpen/abstracte concepten bezitten geen geslacht (afgezien van grammaticaal geslacht). In het Nederlands van Nederland bestaan geen mannelijke, vrouwelijke en onzijdige woorden, maar de-woorden en het-woorden. Haar is een verwijswoord voor dingen die vrouwelijk zijn (niet grammaticaal, maar conceptueel). Overige dingen zijn mannelijk of hebben geen geslacht. Voor mannelijke dingen wordt hem gebruikt, maar voor dingen die geen geslacht hebben (conceptueel) is het ook niet echt geschikt omdat het erg onnatuurlijk klinkt. Hem is wel een goed alternatief, maar klinkt heel erg informeel, maar haar is absoluut uit den boze, zelfs wanneer het overeenkomt met het grammaticaal geslacht.

En hoe zit het met gebruik van verwijswoorden voor _meisje_ in België? Dient het geslacht van het verwijswoord hier ook in overeenstemming te zijn met het grammaticale geslacht van het zelfstandig naamwoord of wordt er toch gewoon _haar_ gebruikt?


----------



## ThomasK

Vanwaar dat imperialisme van het mannelijke genus? In Duitsland "zien" ze ook m/v (_der Kopf, die Nase,_ ...), en dat heeft weinig met concepten te maken. Idem in het Frans. Waarom is een schip in het Engels plots vrouwelijk, en de rest van de objecten onzijdig of neutraal? Dat heeft niets met fout of goed (denken) te maken... Ik kan er mij vrolijk over maken [BTW, ik bedoelde wel: gewoon over het fenomeen], net omdat elke verwijzing naar iets als ontologie of zo onzinnig is, maar er mij aan storen???

'Meisje' in VL eerder 'het'.


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Die evolutie in Nederland maakt het zeker moeilijk voor Vlamingen, zeker voor minder jonge: wij denken in m/v (en onzijdig/neutraal uiteraard), en het Nederlandse ("overmatige") gebruik van 'hem' vinden wij onnatuurlijk.
> 
> Interessant overzicht wel!


Waarom zou het moeilijk worden voor ons?

En het overmatige gebruik van "hem" vind ik niet enkel onnatuurlijk maar gewoon fout (even fout als het onjuiste gebruik van "die" en "dat" waar veel Oost- en West-Vlamingen zich nogal eens aan bezondigen: bv. "het meisje die ..." in plaats van "het meisje dat ...").


ThomasK said:


> 'Meisje' in VL eerder 'het'.


Maar het is "Het meisje *haar* boek".


luitzen said:


> In het Nederlands van Nederland bestaan geen mannelijke, vrouwelijke en onzijdige woorden, maar de-woorden en het-woorden. Haar is een verwijswoord voor dingen die vrouwelijk zijn (niet grammaticaal, maar conceptueel). Overige dingen zijn mannelijk of hebben geen geslacht. Voor mannelijke dingen wordt hem gebruikt, maar voor dingen die geen geslacht hebben (conceptueel) is het ook niet echt geschikt omdat het erg onnatuurlijk klinkt. Hem is wel een goed alternatief, maar klinkt heel erg informeel, maar haar is absoluut uit den boze, zelfs wanneer het overeenkomt met het grammaticaal geslacht.


Mooie redenering om iets recht te praten dat scheef is gegroeid. Geef het gewoon toe: jullie zijn het verleerd. Ga gewoon 30 of 40 jaar terug in de tijd en beluister/lees Nederlands van Nederland uit die tijd.


----------



## ThomasK

Het meisje zou ik met een relatiefzin als "dat ... woont" combineren, maar inderdaad, "het meisje haar boek", al is dat misschien een bijzondere genitief.

Ik bedoelde met "moeilijk" vooral: moeilijk om te aanvaarden. Ik wen er maar niet aan...

Ik vond het geen poging tot rechtpraten, wel zeer eenzijdig.


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Ik bedoelde met "moeilijk" vooral: moeilijk om te aanvaarden. Ik wen er maar niet aan...


Ah, moeilijk op die manier. Inderdaad!


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> En het overmatige gebruik van "hem" vind ik niet enkel onnatuurlijk maar gewoon fout.



Vergeet niet dat het overgrote deel van de woorden die in Vlaanderen als vrouwelijk worden gezien, door Van Dale al tientallen jaren lang het stempel _v/m_ meekrijgt. Naar die woorden mag je dus onbekommerd met _hij _en _hem _verwijzen.

En Multatuli schreef in 1862 al: "We hebben nu eenmaal in 't hollandsch geen vrouwelyk geslacht voor levenlooze zaken. Waartoe dan dit altyd voorgewend in ons schryven? 't Is onwaarheid, als 'n auteur iemand, van de zon sprekende, zeggen laat: _zy gaat op_."



Peterdg said:


> Mooie redenering om iets recht te praten dat scheef is gegroeid. Geef het gewoon toe: jullie zijn het verleerd. Ga gewoon 30 of 40 jaar terug in de tijd en beluister/lees Nederlands van Nederland uit die tijd.



Ach, de Vlamingen zijn ook het nodige verleerd. Wat is er gebeurd met het mooie _hebban olla vogala_? Waarom is die rijke verscheidenheid aan klinkers door saaie schwa's vervangen? Scheefgroei, verval, achteruitgang... Al eeuwen en eeuwen aan de gang. En het einde is nog lang niet in zicht. Heerlijk.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik vrees dat we hier een beetje buiten de lijntjes aan het kleuren zijn.


bibibiben said:


> Wat is er gebeurd met het mooie _hebban olla vogala_? Waarom is die rijke verscheidenheid aan klinkers door saaie schwa's vervangen?


Taal (en ook uitspraak) evolueert. Daar is niets mis mee; dat gebeurt in elke taal. Indien niet, dan was Spaans en Italiaans nog steeds Latijn. Maar wat wel stoort is dat er een taalgebied is waar bepaalde eigenschappen niet meer erkend worden als "eigen aan de taal" terwijl dat in het andere taalgebied wel als essentiëel wordt ervaren. Het is duidelijk dat de evolutie in Nederland veeeeeeeeel sneller gaat dan in Vlaanderen, zowel op het gebied van grammatica als van uitspraak (waarschijnlijk beïnvloed door het dialect-substraat).

Luister nou eens naar de uitspraak van Wim Sonneveld in het liedje "Het dorp" (youtube) en vergelijk dat nou eens met de uitspraak van een doordeweekse goed opgeleide Nederlander van nu. Plaats Wim Sonneveld van toen in de tegenwoordige tijd, en hij kon zo een (goed opgeleide) Vlaming zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> IMaar wat wel stoort is dat er een taalgebied is waar bepaalde eigenschappen niet meer erkend worden als "eigen aan de taal" terwijl dat in het andere taalgebied wel als essentiëel wordt ervaren.



Dat stoort mij geenszins. Lange leve de variatie. Ik juich het ook toe dat taalautoriteiten niet krampachtig haken naar één standaard, maar steeds meer opschuiven richting een zuidelijke standaard en een noordelijke standaard. Nederland en Vlaanderen moeten elkaar niet in een keurslijf gevangen houden.



Peterdg said:


> Luister nou eens naar de uitspraak van Wim Sonneveld in het liedje "Het dorp" (youtube) en vergelijk dat nou eens met de uitspraak van een doordeweekse goed opgeleide Nederlander van nu. Plaats Wim Sonneveld van toen in de tegenwoordige tijd, en hij kon zo een (goed opgeleide) Vlaming zijn.



Waarom zou ik het zo op prijs moeten stellen dat Wim Sonneveld had kunnen doorgaan voor een al dan niet goed opgeleide Vlaming? Van mij had hij het lied ook met een Fries accent mogen zingen. Of Drents. Of elk ander accent dat ver van in Vlaanderen gangbare accenten staat. Het lied wordt er niet minder om. Misschien gaat het zelfs beter klinken als het in een Veluws accent wordt gezongen? Wie weet.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Dat stoort mij geenszins. Lange leve de variatie. Ik juich het ook toe dat taalautoriteiten niet krampachtig haken naar één standaard, maar steeds meer opschuiven richting een zuidelijke standaard en een noordelijke standaard. Nederland en Vlaanderen moeten elkaar niet in een keurslijf gevangen houden.


Helemaal mee eens; alleen, we moeten de taalridders in België daar nog van overtuigen. Helaas. Volgens hen mogen we "haar" in deze context waarschijnlijk (*) ook niet gebruiken: ha nee, want in NL doen ze dat niet dus mag dat in Vlaanderen ook niet. 


bibibiben said:


> Waarom zou ik het zo op prijs moeten stellen dat Wim Sonneveld had kunnen doorgaan voor een al dan niet goed opgeleide Vlaming?


Dat bedoelde ik niet. Wat ik bedoelde is dat de uitspraak in Nederland in 30 jaar veel veranderd is en dat in de tijd dat W.S. dit liedje zong, de uitspraak in NL veel dichter bij de uitspraak in Vlaanderen lag. (er zijn natuurlijk verschillen met Vlaanderen; de meest in het oor springende: de "g")

(*) Ik extrapoleer hier: ik heb hier van de taalridders nog nooit commentaar over gehoord maar mijn opmerking strookt met de algemene teneur van hun interventies.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Dat bedoelde ik niet. Wat ik bedoelde is dat de uitspraak in Nederland in 30 jaar veel veranderd is en dat in de tijd dat W.S. dit liedje zong, de uitspraak in NL veel dichter bij de uitspraak in Vlaanderen lag.



Toegegeven, de [e:], [ø:] en [o:] van Wim Sonneveld zouden nog maar met moeite geaccepteerd worden in het Nederland van anno 2015. Of je moet uit de Achterhoek komen. Of nog iets noordelijker. En zo zijn er nog wel wat dingetjes. De tongpunt-r is lang niet meer zo algemeen voorkomend in Nederland, bijvoorbeeld.

Het interessante nu is dat het Standaardnederlands in Vlaanderen _ook _geëvolueerd is. De tendens tot monoftongering van de diftongen ei/ij, au/ou en ui mag dan in Vlaanderen vrij algemeen geaccepteerd zijn, in Nederland geldt dat nog steeds als sterk gemarkeerd. Is dat erg? In het geheel niet. Maar feit is wel dat de gemiddelde Vlaming die anno 2015 vrij en onbekommerd Nederlands spreekt, _eveneens behoorlijk afwijkt van de dictie van Wim Sonneveld_. Nederland en Vlaanderen zijn nu eenmaal in de standaardtaal elk een eigen kant op gegaan. Iets wat ik razend interessant vind, maar dat terzijde.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Vanwaar dat imperialisme van het mannelijke genus? In Duitsland "zien" ze ook m/v (_der Kopf, die Nase,_ ...), en dat heeft weinig met concepten te maken. Idem in het Frans.



Er zijn anders ontelbare talen in de wereld die het zonder dit zinloze onderscheid tussen mannelijk, vrouwelijk en onzijdig kunnen stellen. Nederland is inmiddels voorzichtig op weg het nutteloze driegenerasysteem te verlaten. De beweging gaat richting _de _(lidwoord), _het/hij/die/deze _(onderwerpsvorm persoonlijk voornaamwoord) en _hem/die/deze/het _(voorwerpsvorm persoonlijk voornaamwoord) en _er..._ (overige vormen). Mochten _hij _(onwaarschijnlijk) en _hem _(vrij waarschijnlijk) de overhand krijgen, dan wil dat niet zeggen dat het mannelijk genus gewonnen heeft. Als er maar één vorm is overgebleven, heeft het immers meer zin om alleen nog van onzijdig/neutraal te spreken.

Het moeizame proces van genusverlies gaat waarschijnlijk nog vele tientallen jaren in beslag nemen. Ik gok erop dat nog bij mijn leven _het meisje die _en _het jongetje die _tot standaard zullen zijn verheven. _Die/deze meisje_ en _die/deze apparaat_ voorspel ik ook een veelbelovende toekomst, maar de standaardisering ervan zal ik niet meemaken, vrees ik. Definitieve verlating van lidwoord _het _ten faveure van lidwoord _de_ lijkt nog veel verder weg in de toekomst te liggen. We zitten dan ongetwijfeld diep in de 22e eeuw.



ThomasK said:


> Waarom is een schip in het Engels plots vrouwelijk, en de rest van de objecten onzijdig of neutraal?



Het Engels is de Indo-Europese taal bij uitstek die het genusonderscheid voor levenloze zaken voor 99,9% van zich heeft afgeschud. Naar een schip mag je in het Engels ook met _it _verwijzen. _She _is traditie, _it _is volledig geoorloofd.


----------



## ThomasK

Volkomen akkoord dat het zonder kàn. Ik vond het alleen nogal sterk om te stellen dat het ene beter, "zinniger", is dan het andere, of sterker nog: "conceptueel fout". Anderzijds, "nut" of "efficiëntie" zijn bij het ontstaan van talen toch geen criteria, lijkt mij, dat zijn vooral de onze, vooral hedendaagse, denk ik. Achteraf kunnen wij natuurlijk wel oordelen dat het eenvoudiger kon, maar ik denk dat zelfs Esperanto bv. op den duur een soort "redundantie" zal ontwikkelen.
Voor de rest zou je beste gelijk kunnen hebben; het lijkt logischer.


----------

